# Railgun.....



## Cermage (Dec 17, 2009)

by request of some guy, i started a trace of this char from a certain scientific railgun. thought i'd turn it into a wallpaper so i did. 







i can change colour, upsize to what ever res without quality loss if anyone wants it.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks *VERY* cool! Got it as my wallpaper right now!

But, could you make a 1920x1080 version?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 17, 2009)

here it is in 1080, some clipping due to going from 16:10 to 16:9


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 17, 2009)

Thanks man!


----------



## TheWingless (Dec 17, 2009)

"I hate children"?

Looks pretty good. How about a wallpaper of the giant fetus?


----------



## Cermage (Dec 17, 2009)

heh i actually havent watched railgun yet, maybe another time. working on a DtB one right now. this one i've actually got ideas for, should be good.


----------



## Splych (Dec 17, 2009)

Nice. How about 1280x1024 ? [lulz. i know i gotta upgrade my screen; using a 19" LCD Monitor, but am planning on getting another 19" to Dual Screen]


----------



## xViera (Dec 18, 2009)

Thats really good, I think I might use it as a desktop background. Good job


----------



## updowners (Dec 18, 2009)

.


----------



## Hatsu (Dec 19, 2009)

updowners said:
			
		

> Oh, I came in to this topic since i thought it was related to Quake 3



Ha, lol!


----------

